# build my own strut tower bar



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

-im looking for decent pictures of strut tower bars so that i can design and build my own.

-what do you torque the strut nuts to when you re-install the nuts

-im also looking for urethane motor mounts.

thanks for any help


for decent pictures send e-mail to

[email protected]

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i can tell you right now, most people wont send pictures cuz it takes extra effort. try searching thru the gallery and finding pics that way. the torque is 29-40 ft/lbs. poly mounts can be found thru place racing. theyre not cheap though. you can do a google search and find them that way. look to spend anywhere from 125 to about 200 or so for them.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The engine mounts are available from Place Racing.

Troy


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

front and rear only... no sides.


----------



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

*anybodu have a strut bar*

is the strut tower bar worth it?

i have a 93 altima that has some rust on the underside is it worth tinkering with and making my own or should i just drop it now and save myself the trouble


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

some people I know have used the cheapo e-bay ones and just dremeled it to fit. they say that it's a little better suspension wise, but the rear deck helps keep the rear from flexing too much. the rear sway bar is one of the best suspension mods that you can do, it really improves handling and gets rid of some understeer.


----------

